# API General Cure for dropsy??



## Lilbettafish (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm posting this apart from the main thread since it is a specific question, but API General Cure was about the only thing I could find at the pet store, and I believe I'm seeing early signs of dropsy in my fish (more info on that in 2nd to last thread). Will this be an effective treatment with ES at 1 tsp/gal? And although I think I see slight pineconning, I may just be freaking out so it might actually just be an internal parasite (he passed a small, greyish poo earlier). Should I just go ahead and treat him, or wait another day? Also I searched and searched for any anti-parasite pellets but I couldn't find any, so should I just try the fast and pea method? Any help would be appreciated because I'm about to do a water change and I want to be sure what I'm going to add to the water. Thanks! 
(More info on condition of my fish on thread "Early Signs of Dropsy")


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Never feed bettas peas. It can harm their digestive track. 

API General Cure will not have any effect on dropsy symptoms. However, if you believe he has a parasite then I would use it because it is effective on that. General Cure is not that harsh of medicine (compared to something like Kanaplex) so even if he does not have a parasite then he will not have any negative effects.


----------



## Lilbettafish (Jul 12, 2015)

Hm so not for dropsy huh? The sticky says General Cure can be used for dropsy...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

General Cure is not an antibiotic. Its more of an anti parasitic. 

most often dropsy (which is a symptom of organ failure, not a disease) is caused by a bacterial infection. So you want an antibiotic. Kanaplex is the best one.


----------

